# President's Day Tying



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey guys, 

Tomorrow is a day off and I am planning to do a some fly/bucktail tying a a bit of beer drinking tomorrow...if anyone wants to share ideas, tying secrets etc. drop me a line or give me a call.

F


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i'll be at work at 6am...have fun...wish i could be there...G


----------

